# how to prepare for a fight



## mwman (May 1, 2004)

let's say some punk was giving your girl crap, and you're gonna fight him in a week or two. what's the best way to prepare for this fight? should you keep your weight training going, or stop it so your muscles aren't fatigued or sore? Also, what should you eat the day of the fight, and should you take some creatine before going into it? i'm in great condition, much stronger and faster than the other guy, and on top of that he smokes so he'll be out of breath real quick... but i just want to make sure i go into it having done everything correctly.


----------



## Monolith (May 1, 2004)

I nominate this thread for "stupidest question of the year"


----------



## LAM (May 1, 2004)

how old are you ? what is this 3 o'clock high ? lol


----------



## Flex (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I nominate this thread for "stupidest question of the year"



Ditto.

personally, i'd blow a few lines of creatine right before the fight, it should really get your jabs going alot faster. On top of that, eat a shake of 160-170gr of whey the night before, no more, no less, cuz it'll increase your visual perception during the fight, and your opponent's punches will be slowed down like in the matrix. And of course, keep a little bag of salt in your belt handy so if your opponent starts winning, you can throw it in his eyes and blind him.


----------



## Yanick (May 1, 2004)

This will take a little experimenting, but you said you have a few weeks.  You have get really drunk, but not to the point where you can't walk and function.  Just get really drunk for the next week and try to figure out what will take you to that point, once there you will feel no pain and if he hits you, you'll just go into a drunken rage


----------



## Mudge (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> what is this 3 o'clock high ? lol



I saw that movie 

Restraining orders cost money, but you'd best be off contacting the authorities unless you want to be the one doing jail time, while he walks free.


----------



## OceanDude (May 1, 2004)

Well this is easy. Just work on flexibility and speed training for your trigger finger. Have your girl friend do the same thing. Then when he confronts you at the apponted hour use your improved finger reflexes to quickly point to your girlfriend. When he goes for her she does the same thing but points back to you. Keep this up indefinately till he is going in circles first toward you then toward your GF over and over again. Then when he is all dizzy have your gf kick him in the nuts so if you get beat up he can't mess with her very effectively. If he lands one then run and let your gf take the rest of the heat since the judge won't prosecute her if the law intervenes and he wont be able to do much anyway below the belt so to speak. Besides that girls fight dirty and she is opt to take him out for you.

-OD


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mwman *_
> let's say some punk was giving your girl crap, and you're gonna fight him in a week or two.



instead of fighting him why don't you confront him and tell him that you do not appreciate how he is treating your girlfriend.

ask him to stop, and if he does not tell him that you're going to tell his mom.


----------



## odin52 (May 1, 2004)

it doesn't take alot of training to run up on somebody and knock them out.  I can tell you have never been in a fight before so here is some advice, DON'T OVERTHINK IT!  No matter what you try it will not go how you planned.  Just try to tell the guy to leave your girl alone if he bucks up take him out quick no such thing as dirty fighting. Then just leave don't try to stay and tell your story the cops don't care just leave. And don't do this around his friends or big groups of people.


----------



## gr81 (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I nominate this thread for "stupidest question of the year"




ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## gr81 (May 1, 2004)

oh and I have something else to add to this. it your girl really worth it? I swear the number one thing we fight about is pussy, man fucc that shit. these hoes are tearing us apart god dammit. who cares, let her handle her own business.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 1, 2004)

From my personal experience, all other physical things equal, fights usually come down to whose more pissed off.  Some people just go completely ballistic, and it's really hard to fight someone whose like that.


----------



## gr81 (May 1, 2004)

Actually I completely disagree with that RC, I find that the winner is whoever keeps their head about them. if you are just a maniac swinging wildly, thats not the best tactic. Stayin smart is how to do it. ya feel me?


----------



## Flex (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> if you are just a maniac swinging wildly, thats not the best tactic.



one of my boys is exactly like that........we call him "the berserker", cuz he goes WILD hahaha...esp. when he drinks gin.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Actually I completely disagree with that RC, I find that the winner is whoever keeps their head about them. if you are just a maniac swinging wildly, thats not the best tactic. Stayin smart is how to do it. ya feel me?


Well it's not so much the wild swinging it's that people like that sometimes just won't give up, and if they get someone down they'll just pound on them until they break all their knuckles.  Street fights are fun shit too watch.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Actually I completely disagree with that RC, I find that the winner is whoever keeps their head about them. if you are just a maniac swinging wildly, thats not the best tactic. Stayin smart is how to do it. ya feel me?


beat me to it...that is the best point, gr8.
hey..if ya can..taunt the opponent a bit...get him even madder..and off his 'game'.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

oh..and as far as the guy who started this thread..in a couple weeks..that sounds like premeditation...

why wait a couple weeks? how about tomorrow? Get in the guy's grill...and find out what his deal is. Deal with it then and be done with it.


----------



## V Player (May 1, 2004)

Call your local news stations and schedule interviews and press conferences. Dye your hair bleach blonde like Tito Ortiz, so he knows you mean business, and give Tito type answers to the questions. Use phrases like "let the beatings begin" and "there's no fighter in the world like me". This way you get in his head and fukk with him till its showtime. Pre-sell the pay-er-view rights so he really knows you mean business. When you get to the "show", have your hair in a mowhawk like Chuck Liddell and that will REALLY screw with his head. Toss him a Big Mac combo meal and tell him you packed him a lunch cause its gonna be a long day if he thinks he can whip yur ass.

These are tried and proven winning methods of the greatest UFC fighters in the world. Training? Who needs training? Im letting only YOU in on these secrets. Ok? So keep this just between us. Keep us posted on the results and cut me in on the concession sales.


----------



## supertech (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> keep a little bag of salt in your belt handy so if your opponent starts winning, you can throw it in his eyes and blind him.


Hahaha I going have to remember that one


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Well it's not so much the wild swinging it's that people like that sometimes just won't give up, and if they get someone down they'll just pound on them until they break all their knuckles.  Street fights are fun shit too watch.




Street fights are fun to watch but they suck to be in!!


----------



## mwman (May 1, 2004)

roflmao you guys are hilarious.

i gave him a phone call to tell him to knock the crap off, and he gave me lip. i work during the week so there is little time for this to happen, except the weekend.

i've been in fights before and they are very physically demanding; you can get tired pretty quickly if you are going all out. i just wanted to see if anyone has been in this situation and had any little things that would help.

salt idea is great 

but i think the one serious question that would come out of this thread would be should i hold off on the weight training for this week so my arms are not tired/sore for the fight?


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mwman *_
> roflmao you guys are hilarious.
> 
> i gave him a phone call to tell him to knock the crap off, and he gave me lip. i work during the week so there is little time for this to happen, except the weekend.
> ...




It is hard to give you any ideas here.  Whenever I have been in a fight it was never planned out.  It was always a spur of the moment things, usually were I didn't even know the oponent.  I don't think I have ever said "I am going to fight this guy next mon." or something like that (maybe in 3rd grade or something).  Fights just seem to happen unplanned.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

"right, so I can pencil you in for a 4'0-clock beatin'....try not to be late. I hate rudeness.."


Well, if you happen to be in a particular place where he is known to be...and you engage him in idleconversation..and he decides to aggress you..you have no choice but to defend yourself.


As far as the physical part goes.....I would't worry about it. Know how good you feel (euphric) a while after your workout? (not right after...I am usually pretty much hating life right after my workout..if I pushed it)
But after you have recovered? You feel light, energized. Pumped.
Keep lifting. Sounds like you are giving this guy power over you and your GF. You are the master and commander of your fate.

Like I said earlier. Be where he is. Get in his grill. Confront him. Verbally. If he backs down, great. Psycologically beat his ass.
If not..get him to swing first. Can you fight? Can he fight? most people are right handed. Most people will power swing. (right handed) anticipate it. Respond, counter, go on the offensive and take him out.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 1, 2004)

dont go for body shots unless you have to....

Its a fight not boxing

just hit him in the nose
he wont be able to see if you get in a good shot


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 1, 2004)

that being said

I would avoid fighting if you can

In the end it wont really solve anything....especially if you get creamed....

Fighting to me is a last resort....Its just "barbaric" to me
hitting someone with your closed fist?
just the thought sounds stupid to me
but w/e


----------



## asicx (May 1, 2004)

First of all, I don't know why 75% of you guys are telling him to go ahead and commit a crime.  Makes the board members sound so immature and senseless.  Part of being healthy is avoiding danger to the body and mind (DUH!) and releasing anger onto someone physically is unhealthy, doesn't matter if he/she is at fault.  I guess many of you don't live in areas where people get shot over stupid reasons so a fight just ends there: a fight.  My hometown, you don't throw a punch  because a fight = revenge in greater numbers = shootings.

Stupid.  That's all I gotta say.


----------



## OceanDude (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mwman *_
> roflmao you guys are hilarious.
> 
> i gave him a phone call to tell him to knock the crap off, and he gave me lip. i work during the week so there is little time for this to happen, except the weekend.
> ...



In all seriousness avoidance is the best bet because even a lamer can land a lucky one. Most fights are determined within the first 45 secs - who lands the fastest and the most quality blows will win. If you want to prepare - start immediately doing wind sprints. Street fighting is all about agility, speed, reflexes and knowing where to be effective with your limited energy. It's anaerobic. So the more you can increase your stamina the better. Sprints sprints sprints.

-OD


----------



## Rich46yo (May 2, 2004)

Ive been in a thousand fights. Not cause I wanted to, I hate the things. But Im always running into drunk,doped out, fools who are intent on breaking the law,fighting me, and I "have to" do something.

                       Funny story, a couple of months ago we got a call of a disturbance at a club. This guy, a pro-bodybuilder whom I wont name here, started a bunch of trouble with an ex and her new jocker. He, the BB, caught the two of them in bed earlier in the day and tho he didnt do anything at the time, he had had a few hours to not only stew on the whole thing but also drink about 19 gallons of booze to get into the proper frame of mine. So the BB went into the joint 5 mins before closing and told the two of them he was going to wait outside for them, at which time, he was going to dismember them both like a chicken dinner.

                      The jocker, understandably frightened, called the Police. Which is how I got involved with this guy. This BB was a monster, a monster!! He was about 6' tall and about 9' wide and he made no pretensions about killing these two when they came out of the club. All I could think about was, "what could I possibly do to stop this guy if he go's off"? And Im no little guy mind you. Forget pepper mace, he probably spices his tacos with the stuff. I dont think I could even have put a dent in the guy with a baseball bat.

                   So you know what I did? I said something to the mngr of the place and went back to the BB. I told him the two were going to come out in 10 mins and "she" wanted to talk to him. Then I started talking BB'ing with him, his favorite topic and one of mine. About 20 mins later he remembered what he was out there for and asked where the two were. I made an act of going back in,coming out, and telling him the two must have skipped and werent there anymore. I shook hands with the guy and left. The reality was I had told the mngr to sneak the two out the back while I engaged the monster in conversation.

                      Why am I telling you this you ask? Two reasons! The first lesson is that when it comes down to defending yourself there is nothing even close to more important then having muscle. Muscle is the greatest equalizer there is. This BB probably could have taken on 10 Bruce Lees, and certainly 20 cops.

                    #2, The best way to win a fight is to avoid one. When people flip me the bird in traffic altercations, at least in my pvt auto, I wave and smile at them. I think you should have a "talk" with this guy who is abusing yor woman. While not someone who goes out of his way to get in fights, I believe this is one area where a bully should get his bluff called. I cant stand bullys! If he calls his own bluff and attacks you then by all means smack him around some but keep it "reasonable". When he gives up its over, try to avoid giving permanent injury.

                     Theres a good chance you,him, or both might get arrested and the one who's most reasonable will win out legally. Its best if hes on the one who comes to you, legally at least. Best of all is to avoid it altogether. But listen, I understand, Im still old fashoined when it comes to protecting woman too.

                  But many fistfights nowdays are ended with a 9mm going off. It didnt use to be like that but times have changed. I know you cant always avoid fistfights but 99% of them are avoidable. For the other 1% theres nothing quite like pumping iron, along with sobriety, to win them............best of luck................Rich


----------



## OceanDude (May 2, 2004)

Rich, I respectively disagree about the muscle/strength being the most important thing in a fight. I have seen way too many huge strong guys try to lift, or body slam or do things that take a lot of strength end up all winded within about 50 seconds. Due to inefficient utilization of their oxygen and energy they quite often lose effectiveness and nearly die of a heart attack or gasp for air as they got pummeled. If a fast anaerobically fit person can dodge and avoid the blows and then overload the opponent???s visuals and brain with a flurry of motion there is just no time for them to think and respond. It???s like denying the person a complete use of his massive firepower and it just makes them panic and get in more trouble as they flail wildly. Usually the person who strikes first and the fastest wins because the other is on defense and can???t even think about what is coming next. Granted it only takes a single punch from a big guy on the jaw or the side of the head to completely shake the opponents brain into goo and knock them out. But you will be amazed at how many of the really big guys rely on just trying to smoother their opponents with bear hugs and body slams and end up losing their legs and mobility when someone takes out their knee cap or takes their wind with a single fast punch below the sternum. On the other hand if a big muscular guy just charges his opponent like a linebacker and can get him slammed and pinned against the wall or the ground fast its usually all over in 20 secs.

Frankly, the stakes are too high these days to make fighting an option. These days fighting is just too deadly and there are too many fools that carry (knife or pistol). It use to be that you could get in a little honorable fight and end up making friends with your enemy with at worse a bloody nose. But now days people study martial arts with a passion or carry weapons and the law will prosecute those that do survive. It???s not worth it to me to lose an eye or ear or kneecap just because I didn???t like a comment a person made about my spouse. In fact, my spouse would be very displeased with me for putting our future and life at risk for letting it escalate.

Muscle is more of a deterrent than anything else. Only puny insecure guys want to start a fight with a big guy to make themselves feel relevant to their friends or mate. Most other big guys know and respect a fellow guys strength and usually just talk it over man to man. It???s the athletic, fast, lean guys with amazing strength-to-weight rations, brains, scars and chipped teeth and cocky attitudes and big mouths that I steer clear of. This is a street fighter and he can gut you and be gone before you even knew you were essentially already dead.

-OD


----------



## SkinnyKid (May 2, 2004)

just head-butt him, they never see it coming and thats what i've done in every fight i've been in.  we punch each other in the face a few times then i just rocket my head forward into his nose. i swear to god it ends the fight right then.


----------



## Michael D (May 2, 2004)

Maybe you should carb up before the fight so you will have plenty of energy.

Also, there is no such thing as a fair fight so expect him to play dirty.  It is planned afterall.  I wouldn't have planned it personally.

And as far as Tito Ortiz goes, he is a punk.  He friggin cried after he lost to Randy.  I still haven't seen the Iceman beat his ass but it has to be good


----------



## V Player (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Michael D *_
> And as far as Tito Ortiz goes, he is a punk.  He friggin cried after he lost to Randy.  I still haven't seen the Iceman beat his ass but it has to be good


The fool did cry didnt he???? Damn...I have that fight on file, it was awesome. Yes, he is very disrespectful, I agree. And that fight with Chuck....oh man...no words....

It was funny because Tito was smaking lip like he always does, then Chuck comes out with this gem:

The difference between me and Tito as a fighter is I like fighting ???" says Liddell when asked to analyze his mentality as a fighter compared to Ortiz. "He does it because of what he gets from it. He does it for the fame, he does it for the money -- for whatever he gets from it. But he doesn't really like to fight. He doesn't really like being a fighter."

"I knew that when I was training with him."

That hit the nail on the head if you ask me. That  seemed to get into Tito's head and in another interview with Tito, even the reporter commented on how it sounded like Tito was trying to convince himself. 

Tito says he caught a thumb to his eye, but I dont think that should have made that much of a difference. Tito balled up like a little girl and took the asswhooping shamefuly. I wont make a total decision on Tito till the rematch, if there is one. Not that Im anyone to judge Tito or anyone else, but you know what I mean.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

ooh ooh! *gets all xcited cause im really bored*
 i saw that fight that was on nbc yesterday! 

hell yea fightings badass! obake has a fighting school at my gym, or else i wouldnt be into it
 i also went to the obaktagon, some ufc fight.


----------



## V Player (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> ooh ooh! *gets all xcited cause im really bored*
> i saw that fight that was on nbc yesterday!
> 
> ...


GREAT to see a lady so into it!!  

My GF likes it possibly more than I do. Even wrestling. Hooo-yeahhh!!

And er....what fight was on nbc yesterday? Did I miss summin??


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

idk, some UFC fite in atlantic city, nj? but it was a pretty big 1, i think tito even fought


----------



## V Player (May 2, 2004)

Are you sure it was Tito? Wow....he fought so soon after gettin his ass whooped??? Dayum! Not doubting you, but he didnt have no time to train. How'd he pull that one off I wonder. Anything is possible I guess.


----------



## and1_4ever (May 2, 2004)

This is by far the funniest thread/replies I have ever read.  My sides hurt from laughing so much 

My favorites were

:And of course, keep a little bag of salt in your belt handy so if your opponent starts winning, you can throw it in his eyes and blind him.:

"ask him to stop, and if he does not tell him that you're going to tell his mom"

Awesome


Now for my 2 cents:
But for fights I can tell you that fights are not about who is strongest.  I mean dont get me wrong, it definitely helps, but you should see my roomate for example.  He is a 5'9" boxer.  Ive watched him box and he can take out ppl bigger and stronger than him.  Why?  Hes got crazy speed, and ridiculous endurance.    So if anything, make sure you can take a few punches, work on speed and head movement, and also being able to throw some decent punches without getting fatigued too quickly.  And if youve got him on the defensive...make sure you keep him there....dont let up in a street fight until you know its over.  Use anger as your fuel, but dont so anything stupid.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by and1_4ever *_
> Now for my 2 cents:
> But for fights I can tell you that fights are not about who is strongest.  I mean dont get me wrong, it definitely helps, but you should see my roomate for example.  He is a 5'9" boxer.  Ive watched him box and he can take out ppl bigger and stronger than him.  Why?  Hes got crazy speed, and ridiculous endurance.    So if anything, make sure you can take a few punches, work on speed and head movement, and also being able to throw some decent punches without getting fatigued too quickly.  And if youve got him on the defensive...make sure you keep him there....dont let up in a street fight until you know its over.  Use anger as your fuel, but dont so anything stupid.


 ^^^very smart advice for an amateur fighter
do u fight? i dont, i'm a Lady*flutters her eyelashes* i just think its cool.
u could be a boxing coach, or ur just another guy w some sence


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Muscle is more of a deterrent than anything else. Only puny insecure guys want to start a fight with a big guy to make themselves feel relevant to their friends or mate. Most other big guys know and respect a fellow guys strength and usually just talk it over man to man. It???s the athletic, fast, lean guys with amazing strength-to-weight rations, brains, scars and chipped teeth and cocky attitudes and big mouths that I steer clear of. This is a street fighter and he can gut you and be gone before you even knew you were essentially already dead.
> 
> -OD


I saw a bunch of this when I used to be a bouncer.
I rarely had problems with big guys. Once in a while. I even threw out a pro-am kick boxer. (he woulda knocked my clean the fuq out..if he wanted to engage me)
But as OD says, most guys with some size don't feel the need to prove anything to anybody.
It was usually the small, twiggy guys who started problems.

Size can be used as intimidation, but doenst mean that you are going to win, just cause you are bigger....

What did Sam Elliott say in 'Road House'?
"No matter how big a man is, smash him in the knee, he drops like a rock'


----------



## buffed (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> What did Sam Elliott say in 'Road House'?
> "No matter how big a man is, smash him in the knee, he drops like a rock'



thats what i learn from muay thai, to knock down a big guy, go for his knees.. 

and this post has really the weirdest question ever, why do u think u need to prepare for a fight? all you need in a fight is your heart, doesnt matter if you win or lose.. your heart gotta be strong.. if you lose thats just too bad, even oscar de la hoya get beaten up sometimes..


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

yup-
even the odds..


I think this thread was nominated for a jack-ass award..nit we are just having fun w/ it....


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by buffed *_
> thats what i learn from muay thai, to knock down a big guy, go for his knees..
> 
> and this post has really the weirdest question ever, why do u think u need to prepare for a fight? all you need in a fight is your heart, doesnt matter if you win or lose.. your heart gotta be strong.. if you lose thats just too bad, even oscar de la hoya get beaten up sometimes..


 True!


----------



## plouffe (May 3, 2004)

Smoke some PCP.


----------



## asicx (May 3, 2004)

All that matters is that you have "heart?"  Buffed, you're kidding me right?  Because you won't be needing your heart at all, if there's a bullet inside your chest.  Fights are not "honorable" anymore...when was the last time you saw a one on one fight with people clapping like in the movies?

And Oscar de la hoya is a boxer...he boxes in the ring.  I think he's smart enough to avoid any fight he encounters on the streets.


My theory: those who are giving out training tips, truly hasn't seen (horrors of) street fights that end up with bloodied foreheads and unconscious bodies (that look like they're dead) and think fighting is a show.  I'm not talking about some nightclub brawl or after school fight, those get stopped by bouncers and administrators, respectively.  I'm talking about fights that just so happens to occur in the middle of town where there are no authorities/security to stop it, and it doesn't stop until a group is beaten to near death.  Even if they run, they get chased after...it's not a joke.  And don't think once someone is down, that means it's over.  This ain't the suburbs.  I've seen guys get stomped on their head by 4-5 guys...fighting is not cool as some of you think.

Either that, or else you have seen alot of violent fights, and just think it's cool to fight.  Which, IMO, is very stupid.


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by asicx *_
> All that matters is that you have "heart?"  Buffed, you're kidding me right?  Because you won't be needing your heart at all, if there's a bullet inside your chest.  Fights are not "honorable" anymore...when was the last time you saw a one on one fight with people clapping like in the movies?
> 
> And Oscar de la hoya is a boxer...he boxes in the ring.  I think he's smart enough to avoid any fight he encounters on the streets.
> ...



typically the people who think fighting is cool are the ones who aren't very good at it.  and if you are good at it people get hurt and winning the fight doesn't make your feel good about yourself...especially when it is over bullshit and not self-defense

a "planned" fight is bullshit


----------



## Vieope (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by asicx *_
> All that matters is that you have "heart?"  Buffed, you're kidding me right?  Because you won't be needing your heart at all, if there's a bullet inside your chest.  Fights are not "honorable" anymore...when was the last time you saw a one on one fight with people clapping like in the movies?
> 
> And Oscar de la hoya is a boxer...he boxes in the ring.  I think he's smart enough to avoid any fight he encounters on the streets.
> ...



_That´s absolutely correct. Avoid a fight. Doesn´t matter what everybody says but it is not good at all. It can get you killed, the human body is very sensible. Real life is very different of what is portrayed in some movies. 
It may sound like a cliché but remember that the world is not about violence, it is about love._


----------



## naturaltan (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by asicx *_
> 
> My theory: those who are giving out training tips, truly hasn't seen (horrors of) street fights that end up with bloodied foreheads and unconscious bodies (that look like they're dead) and think fighting is a show.  I'm not talking about some nightclub brawl or after school fight, those get stopped by bouncers and administrators, respectively.  I'm talking about fights that just so happens to occur in the middle of town where there are no authorities/security to stop it, and it doesn't stop until a group is beaten to near death.  Even if they run, they get chased after...it's not a joke.  And don't think once someone is down, that means it's over.  This ain't the suburbs.  I've seen guys get stomped on their head by 4-5 guys...fighting is not cool as some of you think.



Very well put    Save the bravado for playstation.  How about challenging him to a break dancing competition.  Hopefully his calendar won't allow him to attend your pre-planned beating.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

in all honesty, don't fight unless you HAVE to. I don't instigate, i retaliate....and i've never lost a fight either. If you look for trouble, trouble will find you. But if you avoid it, you should be fine.

i've been in many fights in my life, but i'm proud to say i've never started one (ok, maybe just one, but thats' it....it was gonna happen anyway, so i just set it off)


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by and1_4ever *_
> This is by far the funniest thread/replies I have ever read.  My sides hurt from laughing so much
> 
> My favorites were
> ...



i cant believe no one's heard of this its the oldest trick in the book, originated in the late '80's/early '90's by Mr. Fuji of the WWF


----------



## naturaltan (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> in all honesty, don't fight unless you HAVE to. I don't instigate, i retaliate....and i've never lost a fight either. If you look for trouble, trouble will find you. But if you avoid it, you should be fine.
> 
> i've been in many fights in my life, but i'm proud to say i've never started one (ok, maybe just one, but thats' it....it was gonna happen anyway, so i just set it off)




and at what point do you HAVE to start a fight.  Last year we were driving in a cab to a bar, and my wife thought she'd mess around with a couple of guys in a car beside us - she flashed them.  We laughed but the passenger didn't think it was too funny.  At the next stop light, he got out and opened the driver side back door.  After asking me out (with his friend standing behind him, I politely said not tonight thanks ... and he tried to spit on me but hit my wife! I was extremely upset but had to rethink my stance.  I have sworn that the next fight I get into, it's either me or the other guy that survives and the reason better be damed good to face a criminal sentence.  I figured that yes, maybe we had instigated it, but I don't think it was necessary to spit on my wife.  Had I choosen to get into it, the first thought was the safety of my wife.  There were two of them.  If I had attacked the first guy, in my state of mind, I might have been ready to go to jail, but what would happen with my this guy's friend and my wife.  I was very afraid as I haven't been that upset for ... well as long as I could remember.  I am glad that I didn't act upon that rage because I would be facing charges ...


----------



## SkinnyKid (May 3, 2004)

who gets pissed off over women showing them her boobs? were they 2 gay guys?


----------



## mwman (May 3, 2004)

Thank you all for your posts. While some of this were funny as hell, others make excellent points. I will take these points into consideration and avoid a fight unless it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## maniclion (May 3, 2004)

I'm glad to see you've decided not to fight it shows that you are the better man.


----------



## gr81 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and at what point do you HAVE to start a fight.  Last year we were driving in a cab to a bar, and my wife thought she'd mess around with a couple of guys in a car beside us - she flashed them.  We laughed but the passenger didn't think it was too funny.  At the next stop light, he got out and opened the driver side back door.  After asking me out (with his friend standing behind him, I politely said not tonight thanks ... and he tried to spit on me but hit my wife! I was extremely upset but had to rethink my stance.  I have sworn that the next fight I get into, it's either me or the other guy that survives and the reason better be damed good to face a criminal sentence.  I figured that yes, maybe we had instigated it, but I don't think it was necessary to spit on my wife.  Had I choosen to get into it, the first thought was the safety of my wife.  There were two of them.  If I had attacked the first guy, in my state of mind, I might have been ready to go to jail, but what would happen with my this guy's friend and my wife.  I was very afraid as I haven't been that upset for ... well as long as I could remember.  I am glad that I didn't act upon that rage because I would be facing charges ...




damm, I just have to say that any idiot who gest upset when he sees a pair of titties flashed at him needs to have his head checked, or his testicles revoked. that is the last thing I would want to throw down over for christ sake!? hey NT, you wife can flash me anytime, I won't get mad! ha ha.


----------



## sshamm_bone_1 (May 3, 2004)

Well if the fight happends, make sure you post back how you did.


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SkinnyKid *_
> just head-butt him, they never see it coming and thats what i've done in every fight i've been in.  we punch each other in the face a few times then i just rocket my head forward into his nose. i swear to god it ends the fight right then.



that might work if the other guy is drunk or does not know how to fight, but if I were fighting with you "toe to toe" so to speak, meaning we were both prepared and ready to punch, you would never get the chance to get that close to my face with your head. 

of course most people are not formally trained in fighting or martial arts, so this technique might work on the average joe.


----------



## maniclion (May 3, 2004)

JUST FOR LAUGHS:  Pull his shirt over his head the slap him around a little, then kick him while he's on the ground.  

You guy's remember that one http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27475&highlight=fight


----------



## Steam78 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mwman *_
> let's say some punk was giving your girl crap, and you're gonna fight him in a week or two. what's the best way to prepare for this fight? should you keep your weight training going, or stop it so your muscles aren't fatigued or sore? Also, what should you eat the day of the fight, and should you take some creatine before going into it? i'm in great condition, much stronger and faster than the other guy, and on top of that he smokes so he'll be out of breath real quick... but i just want to make sure i go into it having done everything correctly.



Man, you're not gonna solve anything fighting people.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and at what point do you HAVE to start a fight.



since you asked....

there was about 5 kids surrounding my buddy, the "leader" of whom grabbed my buddy's beer out of his hand and started throwing beer in my buddy's face cuz my buddy was trying to break up a stupid fight. little did the "leader" know, me and my other boy were standing about 5 feet away watching. knowing a fight was inevitable, i lined the "leader" up, and WHACK BAM BOOM (i'm giving it the batman effect) he dropped like a sack of potatoes. his buddy jumped on top of me yelling "dont ever hit him". his poor buddy. i pulled a classic "WWF reversal" if you will, and i was on top of him hitting him in the face with one hand, and stuffing snow into his face with teh other.

i didnt have to worry about criminal charges. there was 20 fights going on around at the time. 

that was teh ONLY fight i've ever instigated, but like i deemed, it was inevitable anyways, so i figured we should grab the "upper hand".


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> damm, I just have to say that any idiot who gest upset when he sees a pair of titties flashed at him needs to have his head checked, or his testicles revoked.



Nuts revoked??? OMG


----------



## buffed (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by asicx *_
> My theory: those who are giving out training tips, truly hasn't seen (horrors of) street fights that end up with bloodied foreheads and unconscious bodies (that look like they're dead) and think fighting is a show.  I'm not talking about some nightclub brawl or after school fight, those get stopped by bouncers and administrators, respectively.  I'm talking about fights that just so happens to occur in the middle of town where there are no authorities/security to stop it, and it doesn't stop until a group is beaten to near death.  Even if they run, they get chased after...it's not a joke.  And don't think once someone is down, that means it's over.  This ain't the suburbs.  I've seen guys get stomped on their head by 4-5 guys...fighting is not cool as some of you think.



4-5 guys? lol you should come to my hometown in indonesia and youll see how a person can get beaten up by 100 people and police just stand by and watch.. 

this guy who post this aint fightin with 4-5 guys, anyway the point is imo i dont think he should even fight.. whats he gonna prove? pride and dignity? why dont you just prove your level of maturity and not get into a fight? (cos this aint the iron-age where you have barbarians and shit, people are civilized nowadays)   but if he still wants to what i said earlier is my advice..


----------



## V Player (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by asicx *_
> My theory: those who are giving out training tips, truly hasn't seen (horrors of) street fights that end up with bloodied foreheads and unconscious bodies (that look like they're dead) and think fighting is a show.  I'm not talking about some nightclub brawl or after school fight, those get stopped by bouncers and administrators, respectively.  I'm talking about fights that just so happens to occur in the middle of town where there are no authorities/security to stop it, and it doesn't stop until a group is beaten to near death.  Even if they run, they get chased after...it's not a joke.  And don't think once someone is down, that means it's over.  This ain't the suburbs.  I've seen guys get stomped on their head by 4-5 guys...fighting is not cool as some of you think.
> 
> Either that, or else you have seen alot of violent fights, and just think it's cool to fight.  Which, IMO, is very stupid.


First of all pal, you dont know fark about us to be making statements like that. I dont know what thread you're reading but the one Im reading seems like its a lot of tongue-in-cheek and obviously boggus answer posts because we all, including the author, know it to be a huge joke by now. Including the 75% that you say are giving real fight advise And...

1) This aint Indonesia. Thats as plain as I know how to put it.
2) I am a product of the streets. Old school, before punk gang members started shooting at everything instead of being men and handling it with their fists. In my neighborhood back in my day, it was not uncommon to see what you describe. That was back when gang members carried bats, knives, sticks, or whatever and had real rumbles in the parks or streets at night. I was there, Ive seen it first hand. And I dont particularly care if you dont consider us "men". We wont have to answer to you on judgement day and we damn sure dont have to answer to you now.
3) The advise I gave were jokes. The majority of answers here have been jokes. 
4) No this AINT the suburbs. Who the fvck said it was? You have what you've experienced, I have mine, and the people on here have theirs. Who the hell are you to come in and hand out judgement based on YOUR life??? 

Get off your high horse. Its not what you think. But if it was, who the hell are you to say something??


----------



## asicx (May 3, 2004)

I didn't even give names, let alone remember who said what.  So from reading your posts, my statement wasn't even towards you.  
It just sounds like some are saying "do this, do that" as if it was a good thing to be thinking about fighting.

So then, is it a good idea to fight?  You tell me, since you've been through it all.

And I do know that some of the answers are just jokes...salt in the eye?  Come on, that's a classic.

Oh, and about being punks and shooting instead of being men, I disagree.  If you are going to fight, why fight with fists, knives, or bats, when guns are the ultimate weapon?


----------



## live2pump (May 3, 2004)

> Most other big guys know and respect a fellow guys strength and usually just talk it over man to man.



You couldn't be any more correct.  In high school and up to I was 19-20 I was a strong guy, but didn't look the part.  When we go out there was still a chance that someone might give me shit.  The last 3-4 years I've definitely have a different physique and people look at you A LOT different.  I use to work door at a club in college and not once did anyone challenge me and trust me there were a lot of fights in our club plus D 1-A football players.  If anything happened that needed my assistance it was normally, "he big guy I have no problem" type of thing!  Even guys who I thought would definitely step to me would act the same way.  Which is cool to me because I'm not the one to fight for idiotic reasons.  If I could give any advise on this fighting thing.  Let it be!  Unless this guy puts his hands on your girl, that is a different story.  Good luck and stay out of trouble.


----------



## V Player (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by asicx *_
> I didn't even give names, let alone remember who said what.  So from reading your posts, my statement wasn't even towards you.


You are right about that there. I know it wasnt directed at me. But I made the statment about my advise as an example. You have my apologies for not making that clearer.


> It just sounds like some are saying "do this, do that" as if it was a good thing to be thinking about fighting.


Yes they were. And may I remind you once again that these were mainly tongue-in-cheek answers. If you dont know what that is - and Im NOT saying you dont - its sarcasm mixed with humor. Whether or not they think its a good idea to fight is not for you to decide. Its their life. And its not even about whether or not they will answer for their views because I dont want to end up in a theological debate. Its about the fact that they will not answer to you OR me.


> So then, is it a good idea to fight?  You tell me, since you've been through it all.


Im not going to get into that with you or anyone else. My life is totaly different and WILL BE totaly different from YOUR life. What I think is right or wrong applies solely to me and me alone. The same goes for everybody else here. Whether or not I believe fighting is right has no bearing on the situation at all because its not up to ME to make a generalization about anyone elses life except my own. One cannot make a general belief about ANYTHING that is applicable to anyone but themselves. 


> And I do know that some of the answers are just jokes...salt in the eye?  Come on, that's a classic.


Agreed.


> Oh, and about being punks and shooting instead of being men, I disagree.  If you are going to fight, why fight with fists, knives, or bats, when guns are the ultimate weapon?


Im not even going to answer that one. Why? because your life is your life and your views are applicable only in as much as what your life is and will be. Period.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Didnt read this whole thread... too much shit! haha  But if ya want to win, hit him in the throat


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and at what point do you HAVE to start a fight.  Last year we were driving in a cab to a bar, and my wife thought she'd mess around with a couple of guys in a car beside us - she flashed them.  We laughed but the passenger didn't think it was too funny.  At the next stop light, he got out and opened the driver side back door.  After asking me out (with his friend standing behind him, I politely said not tonight thanks ... and he tried to spit on me but hit my wife! I was extremely upset but had to rethink my stance.  I have sworn that the next fight I get into, it's either me or the other guy that survives and the reason better be damed good to face a criminal sentence.  I figured that yes, maybe we had instigated it, but I don't think it was necessary to spit on my wife.  Had I choosen to get into it, the first thought was the safety of my wife.  There were two of them.  If I had attacked the first guy, in my state of mind, I might have been ready to go to jail, but what would happen with my this guy's friend and my wife.  I was very afraid as I haven't been that upset for ... well as long as I could remember.  I am glad that I didn't act upon that rage because I would be facing charges ...



NT could u possibly post this in MY journal?*flutters eyelashes*
pweeeeeeez?

ok anyway,  (just to set the record straight, I AM A LADY!*who thinks fightings badazz!)
yea i been reading the thread, checked my email, i got it where moomba replied, Nope that was in Monolith's journal..damnit!
then their was somethin somebody else said in this thread i wanted to reply 2 but i kept reading bc u no my attention span is next to like Diddly Squat! (omg that word's so cheesey!)
ok quit thinkin n reply beeotch!
^thinkin to myself, everythings gotta be a WHOLE thinkin process guys 
 *YEA, IM SPEEHSHAAL!* o yea n say what thread its under if it doesnt do that 4 u..........

ok ANYWAYZ nuff bout my happy azz! (just tryin to get more positive replys from people*i happen 2inspire. *cause it makes me feel good! yea cause i know theres a helluvalota studs in this thread! 
*wink, wink* but only the hunky geniouses will reply!

*what u said/did was an honorable thing! *


----------



## Rich46yo (May 3, 2004)

Ok its been established that most of us dont like to fight, the ones who occasionaly have to dont like to brag about it. Or even talk about it much. But the bottom line is it might sometime happen to you no matter how much you avoid it.

                           Heres my guide to successful fist fighting. First off avoid it. Secondly nothing beats a good sound full body level of physical fitness including cardio,strength, and HIIT. The best all around self defense style Ive been exposed to is boxing. But they are all good. Best off all these martial arts teach you how to "take a punch". Giving one is easy but being able to take one is whats going to win or lose the fight for you.

                            Now to survive it legally? Listen closely, and dont understimate this because with lawsuits nowdays, and mushhead juries, you never know whats going to happen. If you "go" to where the person is you want to fight your going to be in the wrong. Like our friend here wanting payback for an insult to his damsel. If he goes to the guys house and starts the fight, even if he doesnt start it, the police are going to put the shackles on him. If you are drinking you are probably going to be considered wrong. If you give the cop a hard time your probably going to have a problem....ect

                   If the police come then just stand there under control and let the other guy whine,scream, and blather. The police are going to ask you your version too, try and be reasonable and controlled. Obviously if some idiot attacks you your going to knock the shit out of him and wont care what anyone thinks. But even a simple battery arrest can haunt you in later years. They dont haunt ganstas, they haunt honest working people. Thats the way the system is set up dont look at me.

                        Best of all is to just avoid drinking establishments completely. Thats where 95% of this stuff happens, around booze or drugs. They are poisens to the BB lifestyle anyway, besides you can meet nicer people on the computer then you can in some seedy gin mill.

                      Give me the quite life anyday. I have enough stress at work..............take care...........Rich


----------



## gentlecaper (May 3, 2004)

<let's say some punk was giving your girl crap, and you're gonna fight him in a week or two.>

* cock stand no brain*


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by asicx *_
> My theory: those who are giving out training tips, truly hasn't seen (horrors of) street fights that end up with bloodied foreheads and unconscious bodies (that look like they're dead) and think fighting is a show.



wanna bet?


----------



## V Player (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rich46yo *_
> .... how to "take a punch". Giving one is easy but being able to take one is whats going to win or lose the fight for you.


Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## naturaltan (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> damm, I just have to say that any idiot who gest upset when he sees a pair of titties flashed at him needs to have his head checked, or his testicles revoked. that is the last thing I would want to throw down over for christ sake!? hey NT, you wife can flash me anytime, I won't get mad! ha ha.



You won't have to ask twice.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> hey NT, you wife can flash me anytime, I won't get mad! ha ha.






> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> You won't have to ask twice.


you do know, gr8..that this is very likely going to happen in 'Vegas in October.....


----------



## MeLo (May 7, 2004)

This thread may not be really making sense...'get ready for a STREET FIGHT in 2-3 weeks'? Omg lol... you can't get ready for it. Even if you get to learn whatever martial arts in such short time... trust me it'll be gone in the fight.

Bottom line: You can't plan or get ready for a street fight


----------



## wrestlos (May 7, 2004)

is this guy planning on lifting weights after his street fight..??


----------



## gr81 (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you do know, gr8..that this is very likely going to happen in 'Vegas in October.....


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "right, so I can pencil you in for a 4'0-clock beatin'....try not to be late. I hate rudeness.."




That's hillarious  
And OceanDude with the finger pointing comment not bad either


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: how to prepare for a fight*



> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> instead of fighting him why don't you confront him and tell him that you do not appreciate how he is treating your girlfriend.
> 
> ask him to stop, and if he does not tell him that you're going to tell his mom.


----------



## Deeznuts (May 13, 2004)

Maybe it's cause i'm a smaller guy, but i've never been in a situation where I couldn't just talk things out...only once has fighting been necessary.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 19, 2004)

Start training by hitting a heavy bag cause fighting is way different from lifting condition wise u need to have alot a steam and start sparing with a friend that help me that most


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 19, 2004)

If You Are Better Than Him Why Are You Worried Bout Being In Condition, Also Just Because He Smokes Do Not Under Estimate Him, Never Under Estimate Your Opponent. Before The Fight Take 5 Mml Redline, And A Mountain Dew. Lol - Thats What My Friend Does To Workout, Little Fuck Is Wired And Constantly Going For Hours.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 20, 2004)

Way to revive a 2 month old post!  I bet the guy already got his ass beat.


----------



## micflint001 (Jul 20, 2004)

well about the epeople in a mad rage winning that is not true cause those people use get tired more quikly i know i got my ass beat doing that before. My advice is to stand back and put a punch in here and there try to keep some distance cause i alot of people liketo run in and sphere you thats when you land that upercut and thats the end of it cause alot of people think once they get in there and have their arms wrapped around you its over but you give them that upercut and they start to think it was a bad idea.  Now if this guy is fast you are fucked i dont care what you say so what you are strong and all that so what you can take some punches but it takes 2 times the energy to swing and miss then to connect so.   and about the people who are prodominatley right hand and all that about power swinging is VERY true(see whoever said that has been in alot of fights lol) i have anger managment problems thats why i get in alot of fights. ANd yes i have gotten my ass handed to be a couple of times not gonna lie cause im not no proffesional fighter i just try to stick up for mesellf


----------



## madden player (Jul 20, 2004)

Prepare for a fight???...Join a boxing club!!


----------



## madden player (Jul 20, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> Way to revive a 2 month old post!  I bet the guy already got his ass beat.


 
LOL...I did not notice it was months old.  If he had to start a thread on here "how to prepare for a fight"  I am betting he got beat down ghetto style!!


----------



## kinein (Jul 20, 2004)

Hmm well if your still in High School I'd just go over to the guys house during the evening when you know his parents are in and respectfully state your situation that your girlfriend is being harassed by their kid. If it comes down to having to fight and your forced to defend yourself - skip the chitchat, bring your opponent down as soon as possible. If you guys end up manhugging and wrasslin make sure you are on top with your legs on either side of his waist or neck. Trust me he won't bite your balls if you him in grip between your thighs. Then proceed to pummel him. Streetfighting isn't pretty. I'd agree with Rich tho that this could be solved without fighting. All it takes is for your girlfriend to ignore him and you to ignore him. If he starts bothering her she can call the local pd to send a patrol car to come on visit. The usage of 911 is not recommended in this situation. 

 Tho if anything if you wanted to be clean about it and have access to a boxing place you could always go and box it out in a controlled environment. 

 In the end I believe you and your girlfriend would want closure to this situation and it's not guaranteed that if you get in a fight with this guy that this will be the end of your disagreements. Tho if it is a clean 1 on 1 fight which is honorable then at the end when your both bloody and tired you guys settle it over handshake or drink perhaps with a mediator. That isnt the case a lot of the times but it's the best desired.


----------



## micflint001 (Jul 21, 2004)

hahahahahahahaha man hugging is the stupidest thing someone can do if he goes into manhug you just upercut him or start sticking him in the head or knee him cause usually they put their head down when they go in to manhug you but i would never let someone get their arms around me then they have the advantage int he situation i like to stay in control of everything that happens and i agree with not fighting fighting is bad and it wont be worth going to court over cause court isnt fun lol just try to talk to the guy and be REALLY nice to him like you would a retarted person and pertend to be his friend lol


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 21, 2004)

Just got done with a fight.... ( I videotaped it *my friend*). Well my friend got hit 6 times and the fight lasted 10 seconds. All I can say is, if you want to win, get the first hit in and make it good.


----------



## micflint001 (Jul 21, 2004)

good advice sportin that is a good tip if you hit them good like you know how people are all up in your face and shit just stick him in the jaw although you could break the jaw really easily but hey WHOS gonna know if no one seeS?


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 21, 2004)

Back in the 80s when I was in the martial arts, we didn't have the luxury of studying films of our opponents.  Of course, sometimes you would receive info from others who have seen your opponent in action.  During the week prior to a fight, there was no body building and no SEX..!  Just stretching and training.  The night before the fight while in bed, I would meditate and invision I was fighting someone bigger, stronger, and faster than I... and how I would handle it... and I envisioned that I had already won tomorrow's battle.  The next day, about 3-4 hours before the tournament, I would eat a 6 oz. sirloin and 3/4 cup of steamed rice.

Of course, the Japanese Masters would slap me around when they found out I had beef!  If you didn't eat fish, rice, and brussel sprouts, 4 times a day, you got severly knocked on your ass!  They were not around 24 hours a day in my life, but when I walked into the dojo, it's like they could smell the red meat in my body... even if it was a meal I had 2 days ago!


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 21, 2004)

WTF, lol. You've been around, havn't ya? Japenese Masters, Damn.

As for the fight I witnessed today...  It went like this;

We all met up, and acted all buddy buddy even though we had been talking shit for weeks. (well my friends) So we go down into the woods and we just sit there... I get a call and take it, and take the camera off the guys. 2 seconds later I hear "Wham!!!" and I look over and my bud is on the ground. He of course laughs and stands up and gets back in the guys face, and smiles. Then BOOM, even though my friend had his hands down he went down and then got 4 hits to the face. Blood splattered EVERWHERE. 

Just now he called from the hospital and just got 4 stiches on his lip where it was literally split in half. I got a picture of the puddle of blood too, but I can't show you guys. Fun shit, aye?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Why cant you show us?


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 21, 2004)

> WTF, lol. You've been around, havn't ya? Japenese Masters, Damn.



Even though this was a dojo in America, it was run by the Japanese Masters in Okinawa.  *Shorinryu* is far above the diciplines like Goju-ryu or ty-kwondo (spelling... been away for too long).  Our masters were very serious about our dicipline.  We practiced 3 nights a week for 4 hours each night.  When we left the dojo, our bodies were covered with cuts, bruises, and abrasions.  Our minds and bodies were trained to ignore pain!  Which is one reason our Green Belts were kicking the shit out of the Ty-kwondo Black Belts.  Eventually they quit inviting us to their tournements.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow... Just looked at him and his head... it looks horrid. It is probably 1.5x as big as it usually is. I just told him to go back to the hospital and get a xray... It looks unnatural.

As for why I can't show you... I can't because it is on my video camera, I mean I could but I would have to install my software on this computer... and I don't feel like it hehe.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Lazy bastage!


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 21, 2004)

Here... let me install it. SHEESH!


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 21, 2004)

Actually! I cant... I forgot I don't have the hardware on this new setup.  SorrY!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 22, 2004)

Vital Signs said:
			
		

> Even though this was a dojo in America, it was run by the Japanese Masters in Okinawa.  *Shorinryu* is far above the diciplines like Goju-ryu or ty-kwondo (spelling... been away for too long).  Our masters were very serious about our dicipline.  We practiced 3 nights a week for 4 hours each night.  When we left the dojo, our bodies were covered with cuts, bruises, and abrasions.  Our minds and bodies were trained to ignore pain!  Which is one reason our Green Belts were kicking the shit out of the Ty-kwondo Black Belts.  Eventually they quit inviting us to their tournements.



As a former practitioner of Tai Kwon Do (3 years - brown belt), I can easily explain why your guys would be kicking our asses.  In America it's taught in a way that focuses about 80% on aesthetics, very little functionality.  All those pretty kicks sure look good on display (hence it's the most popular martial art in this country), and line most of these instructors/owners' pockets with some decent cash.  When it comes time to compete in tournaments with practitioners of other styles (or god forbid in a real fight) though, you're shit out of luck.   

However, this definitely does not apply to Korea and the way Tai Kwon Do is taught over there!  You *will* get your ass handed to you by those fukers!


----------



## LAM (Jul 22, 2004)

definetly agree..90% of American TKD schools are nothing but belt factories..I studied TKD for 13 years with one of the old grandmasters from South Korea.  he prepaired us for battle not for pussy ass tournaments...


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 22, 2004)

agree about the Korean Style comments. My instructor in Military College would not award any belts. He said belts are for the kids and those that want to feel like they have some pedigree rather than to actually be lethal. He told us taht based on his training and how we were performing that any of his unbelted "white belts" could destroy any 2-3rd degree black belt in any other discipline unless of course they got in a lucky punch or we did something stupid or went up against each other lol.

OD


----------



## madden player (Jul 22, 2004)

WOW...the stupid fight probally is over and done with...lets all agree to be passive and keep your aggression in the gym....let your 18"+ guns do all the talking.


----------



## SportinStyle (Jul 22, 2004)

I personally think though, the one way to avoid/win a fight, is to be LAM. 

 I wouldn't mess with him, even if he stole my girl. I'd say take her. lol


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 22, 2004)

> However, this definitely does not apply to Korea and the way Tai Kwon Do is taught over there! You will get your ass handed to you by those fukers!


I know exactly what your saying, Max!  I studied Tai-Kwondo for about 10 months before switching to Shorinryu.  I fealt that the extent of my training Tai resulted in nothing more than learning how to kick high, and scream loud!  After switching to Shorinryu, I had to undergo some very serious physical conditioning, and some very serious mental *re-conditioning*..!  

Korea, Japan, China, etc... are very different cultures (duh) and they take their martial arts very serious.  Our dicipline was the Kinshinkan (and Kabudo) style of Shorinryu.  I remember reading back in the early 80s, Master Kesai was at the airport fixing to board a flight to the U.S., a master of the Matsumura style of Shorinryu challenged Kesai to a match when he returned from America.  A challenge from one Shorinryu master to another meant a death match.  Master Kesai took this guy's throat out right there at the airport, and then boarded his plane.  Master Kesai was also a high ranking General in the Japanese Army,... nobody questioned him!  He was 45 years old at that time.  Master Soken however was 103 years old, and he would have Kesai on the floor in tears slapping his hand on the ground..."UNCLE"..!  Master Soken for his entire life did nothing but practice Shorinryu and grow potatoes.  He never washed his gi and it stunk to the high heavens,..UGH..!

_Going back in time_,... When WWII broke out, Master Soken left for Argentina and eventually wound up in Northern China and spent 20 years in a Shaolin Temple where the hard style of Kung Fu was dominant.  A Japanese Master in a Chinese Shaolin Temple..?  I questioned that, but all the masters swore by it!  Anyway, eventually came to America and saw how the martial arts had become, "Sporty!".  He left the U.S. and went back to Japan and formed the *Shorinryu Kinshinkan Kabuto* regime, and swore that Shorinryu would never become sporty like the Western World seemed to indulge in and were fascinated with!

For some reason (I never knew why), but the Matsumura Masters of Shorinryu were hell-bent on taking over the Kinshinkan regime.  In my opinion, the Matsumura style was softer and sportier than the Kinshinkan style, which I trained and excelled in.  At one time, 5 of the Matsumura Masters attacked Master Kesai,... Master Soken (103 years old) jumped in and parilized all 5 of them... temporarally of course!  Eventually, Master Soken died, at 105 years old I think, and Master Kesai was powerless to stop the Matsura Clan... the other Kinshinkan Masters were weak and joined Matsumura.  I have no idea what happened to Master Kesai afterwards!

_Round One_,... Matsumura took over, just weeks before I tested for Black Belt.  The test consisted of katas with all Kabuto weapons,.. nun chuks, cicles, bo, etc... my katas were perfect.  Then, I had to fight 3 first degree black belts simultaniously.  Even if you lose, you can still receive your black belt, depending on how you handle yourself.  Obviously I was intemidated because they were Matsumura black belts, and not the Kinshinkan clan I was familiar with.  Unlike other sporty styles where you stand at one end of the ring and you opponent at the other end, in Shorinryu you are only about 36" from your opponent when the match starts,... I was in the center of a very small triangle!  And I knew these guys were not here to test me, they intended to injure me,... and they did just that!  When the master screamed, "HI", I didn't wait,.. I began the onslaught,... and I will admit that my style was very sloppy, but I beat the ever-loving shit out of all of them... I beat their f*cking asses all to hell..!  But not without consequences,... my eyes were swolen, my right shoulder fealt like it was dislocated, and a tendon in my right thigh was totally busted.  I stood upright (barely) while this Matsumura bastard walked up to me with a smile.  I thought he was going to award me my black belt.  He slapped me in the face, knocking me on the floor and I layed there on my back with the room spinning.  He just f*cking walked away.  Another Kinshinkan black belt who was kissing the ass of the Matsumura Masters was laughing his ass off!

_Round Two_,... this bastard who was laughing his ass off at me was my main competitor in Kinshinkan.  He hated me because I was catching up with him in rank.  I always knew I could take him, but when we sparred I just defended myself enough to stay equal... out of respect!  But when he laughed as I got my face slapped by a Matsumura Master, I became a man on a mission..!  Apparently, the tendon in my right thigh that was torn was from a stabilizer muscle... I was still able to do squats, leg presses, and leg curls,... but if I sat down wrong in a chair, there was intense pain.  Anyway, after one month of training on my own, I was back in class.  After the first two hours of exercises and drill, the Matsumura Master called me out to spar,... and low and behold ... my opponent was that SOB who was laughing his ass off at me and sucking Matsumura ass!  It was like they granted me my revenge!  Long story short,... I beat his ass all the way to bloody f*cking hell..!  Afterwards, I immediately went to the dressing room, grabbed my clothes, walked to the doorway, bowed out and left..!  Scott Mcknealy (spelling) who was one of the most reknowned Tai-Kwondo fighters (who I trained under prior to my Shorinryu years), invited me back to class as a black belt... I declined!  Scott Davidson who was one of the most reknowned kick boxers in Goju-ryu invited me to his school as a black belt ... I declined!

_Round Three_,... The year is 1997 (13 years later)  I go back to my old Shorinryu dojo!  I love Shorinryu and I want to start over.  Not as a competitor, but just for the mental dicipline and physical conditioning,... I didn't care about fighting anymore.  On my first night back, I recognized one of the Matsumura Masters, the rest of the masters and pupils were obscure.  After 2 hours of exercises and physical conditioning, I was to spar with a 4th degree black belt on my first night back.  He beat the living shit out of me,... because he was instructed to..!

I hate the martial arts, and the politics involved..!

I still practice the *Shorinryu Kinshinkan Kabuto* routines today in my own privacy.  The Matsumura Clan can go to fucking hell..!


----------



## rjr5353 (Jul 22, 2004)

"Due to inefficient utilization of their oxygen and energy they quite often lose effectiveness and nearly die of a heart attack or gasp for air as they got pummeled."  


This is great....nice wording....

What a strange post this is.....Depending where this fight takes place, it may be a quick one....If its at a bar or outside the door of a bar, itll be quick...youll get jumped by 15 bouncers....but not before you get in your 3-4 shots to his head....and make them good shots...try not to kill the guy though...that would suck.....if you have a camera phone take pictures...as for not lifting...I would continue to lift...who cares.....just hope he wasnt a good wrestler in high school or anything....you really dont want to get into a street fight with a wrestler....especially if theres not anyone around to break up the fight....ever watch UFC, the grapplers always win....they can hold you down and keep you down...not to mention get up and out of any holds you get them in.........but ya, do what the other guy said, "snort some creatine before hand and youll be good to go..."


----------



## rjr5353 (Jul 22, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> Wow... Just looked at him and his head... it looks horrid. It is probably 1.5x as big as it usually is. I just told him to go back to the hospital and get a xray... It looks unnatural.
> 
> As for why I can't show you... I can't because it is on my video camera, I mean I could but I would have to install my software on this computer... and I don't feel like it hehe.




Did you say you were there?  didnt you jump in a help your friend??????  or did you just stand there?


----------



## rjr5353 (Jul 22, 2004)

Vital Signs said:
			
		

> I know exactly what your saying, Max!  I studied Tai-Kwondo for about 10 months before switching to Shorinryu.  I fealt that the extent of my training Tai resulted in nothing more than learning how to kick high, and scream loud!  After switching to Shorinryu, I had to undergo some very serious physical conditioning, and some very serious mental *re-conditioning*..!
> 
> Korea, Japan, China, etc... are very different cultures (duh) and they take their martial arts very serious.  Our dicipline was the Kinshinkan (and Kabudo) style of Shorinryu.  I remember reading back in the early 80s, Master Kesai was at the airport fixing to board a flight to the U.S., a master of the Matsumura style of Shorinryu challenged Kesai to a match when he returned from America.  A challenge from one Shorinryu master to another meant a death match.  Master Kesai took this guy's throat out right there at the airport, and then boarded his plane.  Master Kesai was also a high ranking General in the Japanese Army,... nobody questioned him!  He was 45 years old at that time.  Master Soken however was 103 years old, and he would have Kesai on the floor in tears slapping his hand on the ground..."UNCLE"..!  Master Soken for his entire life did nothing but practice Shorinryu and grow potatoes.  He never washed his gi and it stunk to the high heavens,..UGH..!
> 
> ...




Are you a ninja?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 22, 2004)

Someone Said It Doesnt Matter How Strong You Are If U Are Slow- I Saw A Guy That Was Slow As All Hell Fighting Another Guy- Sure The Smaller Guy Was Fast As Hell - The Big Guy Bear Hugged Him And Broke 7 Ribs - Then Smashed His Face- No Rules To Street Fighting - Do What U Gotta Do. So Speed Aint Evrything. Say You Are Hitting Me- I Grab You And Put U Face First Through The Windsheil Of A Car - Your Done, Or If I Slam Your Ass On The Curb. So No Speed Isnt Evrything- Know How, Taking A Hit, And Never Be Afraid.


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 23, 2004)

> Are you a ninja?


*LMAO* ...   



> Taking A Hit, And Never Be Afraid.


You hit the nail on the head.  I've seen many (so called) fighters who were afraid to be hit.  During a sparring match or tournement, if they got hit (and not even that hard) they totally lost all composure and got their ass kicked.  And even more surprising, I've seen many fighters who were afraid *TO* hit..!


----------



## rjr5353 (Aug 13, 2004)

Does anyone know if this guy got his ass kicked or what?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 13, 2004)

This whole thread was funny as shit ...


----------



## JonZ (Aug 14, 2004)

mwman said:
			
		

> let's say some punk was giving your girl crap, and you're gonna fight him in a week or two. what's the best way to prepare for this fight? should you keep your weight training going, or stop it so your muscles aren't fatigued or sore? Also, what should you eat the day of the fight, and should you take some creatine before going into it? i'm in great condition, much stronger and faster than the other guy, and on top of that he smokes so he'll be out of breath real quick... but i just want to make sure i go into it having done everything correctly.



Why wait a week or two?  Kick him in the tallywacker.

By the way, from your description, are you fighting your grandpa?

Jon

P.S.  Watch "Enter the Dragon" just before you line up to defend your ladies honor.  That part where he kicks the crap out of all those guys in the bowels of "Danger Island".  You'll be invincible.


----------



## Thrift (Aug 14, 2004)

Just kick his ass, you'll be fine


----------

